# October Lease Rates Out Yet?



## Jayhox (Jan 16, 2002)

Sarafil, or anyone else? Can you post the October lease rates or send me a personal message with them? For the '07 Cooper S coupe. Thanks!


----------



## pjo1966 (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm interested as well. Also, based on previous years is it more likely for there to be better deals in November or December as opposed to now?


----------



## Jayhox (Jan 16, 2002)

Got word from my salesperson today: No changes this month

Here is the info I received:
*********************
2007 MCS residuals based on 15,000 miles per year

24 month 73%
30 month 69%
36 month 65%

Add 2 percentage points for 12,000 miles

Add 3 percentage points for 10,000 miles

.0034 money factor

The 2008 rates will hopefully be released later this month. The convertible rates are already out - residuals are 5-6% higher for 2008 models.
*********************
I was hoping for a better money factor. Anyone know if there is a premium rate not publically advertised? I have received better rates than advertised on BMW leases in the past. Does Mini do this? My salesperson says "NO" but I want to verify.


----------



## pjo1966 (Jul 15, 2004)

When will the 2008 models hit the showrooms?


----------



## Jayhox (Jan 16, 2002)

My salesperson said pricing would be out around November for ordering with first arrivals at dealers in January.


----------



## pjo1966 (Jul 15, 2004)

Hopefully there will be some deals on 2007's in December to make room for the new models.


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

MF is atrocious!


----------



## Jayhox (Jan 16, 2002)

I negotiated and got the unadvertised .0028 rate and $1000 off MSRP in Kansas City. :thumbup: Placed my order last week and should get the car in early December.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Jayhox said:


> I negotiated and got the unadvertised .0028 rate and $1000 off MSRP in Kansas City. :thumbup: Placed my order last week and should get the car in early December.


This is the first time I've seen anyone doing significantly better than MSRP on a Mini order.

Indicator we are in a recession?


----------



## Jayhox (Jan 16, 2002)

1) Nearing end of model year

2) I was negotiating towards the end of the month, which always helps the buyer because the delaer needs to make monthly quota #'s

3) I asked. I think too many people see "MSRP only" comments from other owners and assume they won't get it. The typical Mini has about $2500 in markup. I started at $1500 off. They came back at $600 off. I countered on some options and $1200 off. We eventually met at $1000 off.

Just ask. It can't hurt. Stick to your guns and be prepared to try another dealer, even if they are far away from your location.

I have also purchased/leased a couple of BMW's from the same dealer in the past, which never hurts.


----------



## Newmanium (May 9, 2007)

Anybody know lease rates for January 2008? Can't find them anywhere, does nobody lease this car!?!

Thanks.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Newmanium said:


> does nobody lease this car!?!


I'm sure people lease them, but historically the rates and MSRP sales prices haven't made leasing attractive. At least not compared to the subvented rates available on some BMW models.


----------

